# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  što se događa

## r_i_t_a

sva sam u strahu..naime rodila sam ima 19 dana i danas mi se pojavio krvavi iscjedak sa nekakvim sluzavim komadima..oprostite na opisu ali neznam kako opisati.
prošlih dana krvarenje se smanjilo da bi danas popodne krenulo tamno crveno sa komadićima..jeli to normalno nakon poroda

----------


## boškarin

normalno je i meni je tako bilo nakon prve T. ne brini.

----------


## Ancica

r_i_t_a, to je normalno (sjecam se i mog soka kad mi je "krpa od krvi" izasla nekih tjedan-dva nakon poroda  :shock: ). Samo prati kako stojis s krvarenjem i ako prekomjerno krvaris (natopis jedan ulozak u sat vremena ili manje), odi na hitnu. U suprotnom, sve ok   :Heart:

----------


## r_i_t_a

hvala..ovo je stvarno bio šok..nisam znala je li to normalno ili sam gotova

----------


## emira

Meni danas 8. dan od poroda i taman počelo prelaziti u smečkasto, kad ono opet nakon svakog dojenja tamno crveno, nije obilno... valjda je ok.

----------


## daisy may

pa da, to je normalno..
još se mora maternica očistiti.....

----------


## koksy

Normalno je, ja sam krvarla mjesec dana s 3-4 prekida, taman se smiri pa ponovno krene.

----------


## lane

Normalno je, i kod mene je tako bilo. Treba pripaziti da nisu izljevi svježe krvi, da nema temperature i bolova. Inače je ok.

----------


## emira

ma mane zbunilo to što mi je patronažna rekla da ne bi trebalo biti crvene krvi nakon deset dana a ja se sjećam da sam nakon 1. poroda znala imati nakon dojenja i nakon 20 dana.
Znači ok je da krvarenje mjenja boju, ono krene sukrvavo-smeđe, pa onda opet krvavo?? 
Ja sam sva splašena kao da nisam već 1x rodila   :Laughing:

----------


## Val

normalno je, ne brinite  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

